# Commuter Conditions - Cap Crescent



## Capital Crescent (Jul 15, 2003)

For Thursday February 12th - how are the conditions b/t Bethesda and Georgetown for a skinny tire commuter? Thanx


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Still some ice in the shade.*

With care you should be fine-don't be afraid to walk anything that looks sketchy. I fell on some black ice and broke my helmet just past the Delcaria tunnel on Sunday.


----------

